# Japanese Knife Imports (.com)



## TheHungryDrifter (Nov 29, 2015)

Just wondering,

Has anyone bought knives from a website called japaneseknifeimports.com? I'm really interested in the Gonbei Hammered Damascus Series; however, I don't have experience when it comes to shopping for quality knives, especially online. I'm holding off on actually making a purchase until after I've learned more about what I need, but I'm still interested. I wouldn't mind buying an inexpensive (but quality) set of beginner Japanese knives. Any feedback, or suggestions, are appreciated.

P.S. I'm not necessarily looking for a set to buy all at once, I was thinking of buying a little at a time as I discover what I need. For now, I'm thinking a gyuto would probably suit my current needs.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I agree, start with a mid range gyuto and find out what you like about handles, the steel, the grind etc before you spend more money on knives.

I've bought from Jon a half dozen times. Each transaction has been excellent! Comes nicely wrapped with a hand written note. Customer service there is tops, if you are new, definitely give Jon a call. Other than Gonbei, look at Gesshin Uraku and the new stainless clad carbon lasers: http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/ikazuchi

Japanese knives come with a rudimentary edge, mostly it is up to the user to put on their own edge however they like. If you're new, buy from JKI (LA) or Korin (NYC) and get it sharpened before it is shipped. btw Korin has a 15% knife sale right now. I don't think it stacks with the industry membership, but that's something to look into also.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I think that for 90%+ of users, pro or otherwise, the Gongei is an excellent choice.  Very good steel and geometry, all stainless and attractive also.

The Ikazuchi is a bit more delicate and has to be handled as such to avoid damage, but will be a superior cutter.  It's blue super core steel is not as reactive as other carbons.

The Uraku is thicker at the edge than these other 2, therefor more sturdy if you want something to be more cavalier with in use.

All of these knives represent great value, and you might very well consider selecting items from all 3.

Rick


----------



## sgtd (Aug 20, 2015)

I just bought a Gesshin Ginga stainless and it is awesome. The best part of the whole purchase, though, was the customer service. Jon answered every question I had and when I received the order it came with a handwritten note from his wife, Sara. You can't go wrong with JKI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allen lum (Mar 1, 2013)

Jon does a great job with his knife selection and customer service. I have bought the 210mm ikazuchi from Jon and it is a great knife. Ultra thin knife, great nimble knife, sharpens up great and holds a decent edge overall. The only con for me is that the handle is a bit small for me (narrow). I am not sure if it is because it is my first wa 210mm gyuto, because I normally use 240mm and 270mm, regardless I am thinking about rehandling it when I get a chance to set it up. Other two knives I have no experience with, but have handle it, but did not get a chance to cut with it. 
In my opinion, all the knives are great, very similar in respect, that they all seek to be thin profile knives. I am very happy with my ikazuchi, I would recommend it. If you have any question, please feel free to ask.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

As far as Jon goes and what he sells, the only possible problem you could have with him is whether or not the knife you want is in stock.

Rick


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Jon's a stand up guy and deals in nothing less than first rate product.  He is very knowledgable and always eager to inform.  Seriously you can't go wrong here.


----------



## TheHungryDrifter (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you for the feed back everyone! I believe after I get settled in my culinary classes at school in the coming spring, I will definitely give Jon a call and get something suited to my needs right now, and slowly work my way up to the more high maintenance knives. I will definitely post any specific questions as they come, and keep everyone updated on my experiences. Again, I really appreciate it.


----------

